# Can't end process McAfee On-Access Scanner



## jalago52 (Jun 15, 2011)

McAfee is running and my computer is completely overloaded. Many times it will just shut down. (There is no option to end any McAfee services when I right click the icon at the bottom right.) When I select "end process" in task manager, I get this message;
"Unable to terminate process. This Operation could not be completed. Access is denied."
I am the administer so I don't understand. This version of McAfee comes with my ATT service provider. 
I am familiar with everyday usage of my computer, but certainly no expert, so please not too complicated or please explain well.
Thanks for your help

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+, x64 Family 15 Model 75 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 893 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430 , 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 230616 MB, Free - 157307 MB; D: Total - 7855 MB, Free - 717 MB; 
Motherboard: ASUSTek Computer INC., NARRA, 1.01, MS1C72S13800588
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

McAfee is a resource hog and since you are running Vista with only 893 MB of memory you're going to have to replace McAfee with something else.

Uninstall McAfee and run the McAfee Consumer Product Removal tool: http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507

Then install Microsoft Security Essentials. It's free and easier on resources.


----------



## jalago52 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I followed your advice. It is better but now Windows Defender is eating up all the memory. Guess its time for a new computer.
Thanks much for your help.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Uninstall Windows Defender, it will conflict with Microsoft Security Essentials.

Why don't you post a HijackThis log and I can help you speed up your PC.

Go to this site http://free.antivirus.com/hijackthis/?page=download.

Click on Version 2.0.4 "HijackThis Downloads: Installer".

*Install the program and start it up.
*Click on "Do a system scan and save a logfile". It will scan and the log will open in Notepad.
*In Notepad go to Format and make sure "Word Wrap" is not checked.
*Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" (or Ctrl-C) to copy the entire contents of the log.
*Come back to this thread and Paste (or Ctrl-V) the log in your next reply.

*DO NOT fix anything with HijackThis. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

